# Puppy breath means worms?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I asked my vet tech today if a change in breath odor could be caused by puppy vitamins? Because my little guy had cute puppy breath before he went on his vitamins and now it is odd smelling. She said no that it was not related and puppy breath meant that the puppy had worms? I had never heard this before? has anyone else? :?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think that sounds ridiculous! Mr. Peepers didn't have worms and he had puppy breath. Does your puppy have worms?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*puppy breath*

No or at least I never saw any and he was never diagnosed with any. The only worms any of my guys have ever had were the worms alot of them have as puppies and that is treated immediately and mine have had puppy breath for months without worms so I am starting to worry about my vet?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I would definitely worry about your vet. Puppys are notorious for having 'puppy breath'!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yikes that vet tech needs to go back to school. :shock:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Kari said:


> Puppys are notorious for having 'puppy breath'!



What the heck else would you call it then. It's comming from a puppy... Maybe it is normal for puppies to have frog breath :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Vanessa said:


> Kari said:
> 
> 
> > Puppys are notorious for having 'puppy breath'!
> ...


 :?: What I meant was that it is a very distinct smell and there is nothing wrong with it. :roll:


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

My vet said the 'puppy breath' was from the mom's milk and it can last up to about 12 wks. depending on when the pup was completely weened. She loves it...said it reminds her of when her dogs were puppies.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Ok I love puppy breath I think it should be bottled. A little concerned about your vet :roll:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*vet concerns*

Yeah me too!! This is not my usual vet, I went to him because they were offering a puppy package deal on vaccinations and I am looking to change vets and probably moving about 2 hrs away soon so I figured I would save some money. Bad move on my part. Can you take your pup to another vet in the middle of puppy vaccinations?? How rude would that be?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

yah run as fast as you can :roll: - if that was the case did he offer to analize a stool sample????????


----------



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

yeah you should be able to! I'm sure you would be able to here! If you have a problem with your vet then its your choice surely? You're the one paying for it!! And if you've already paid for a course of injections ask for a refund on the one your baby hasn't had yet and go somewhere else for the second!

Sounds to me like your vet hasn't got a clue about anything! Puppy breath is normal and I'm told all puppies have it. Lola had it until she was about 12 weeks I guess and then it went away! I didn't really like the smell as I've never had a puppy before so wasn't used to it! My parents used to say she had 'worm breath' and called her 'stinky' (as a joke!) but there was nothing wrong with her at all!  

Lucie & Lola :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it wouldn't be rude at all. i'd even go there in person to get a copy of the vaccine schedule that vet has the puppy on and take it to the new vet. when there is bad service i don't hesitate to open my mouth.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> Ok I love puppy breath I think it should be bottled. A little concerned about your vet :roll:



i love puppy breath too  .....please go to another vet :roll: 

kisses nat


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*puppy breath*

It wasnt the vet it was the vet tech. Yes they did a stool sample the very first puppy visit and it was negative, that was 3 wks prior and I am sure that was right in her face in the charts. I think I will call the vets there and talk to them and see if they agree with her? I have known quite a few vet techs that think they know everything about animals and usually talk out there butt so maybe it is just her. I will let you know.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> Auggies Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I love puppy breath I think it should be bottled. A little concerned about your vet :roll:
> ...


Totally agree. I to this day I miss Bella's puppy breath. She lost it around 11 weeks. 

Leslie


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

You said there was a change in the odor. Lady went to a bad odor it turned out she was losing a back tooth once that came out the odor went away. I would also tell the vet his tech is not giving good advice


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: puppy breath*



Yoshismom said:


> It wasnt the vet it was the vet tech. Yes they did a stool sample the very first puppy visit and it was negative, that was 3 wks prior and I am sure that was right in her face in the charts. I think I will call the vets there and talk to them and see if they agree with her? I have known quite a few vet techs that think they know everything about animals and usually talk out there butt so maybe it is just her. I will let you know.


at the vet's i used to work at a receptionist and a tech got reemed out for giving "advice" they don't like know it all's especially if the know it all isn't giving accurate info.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:lol: My baby chi had puppy breath that was pretty strong once i changed her poor quality food she had a normal puppy breath and as she got older it has gone away completely.no need to worry.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:lol: definitely change vets


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

WOW! Someone tried to tell me the very same things once....he too was a vet tech.... :roll:


----------

